# Kindle (3rd gen i think) Help.?



## vampirecookie2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi. I was given a Kindle as a gift a few months ago (feb) I think it is 3rd gen. (not touch screen. or the one with a QWERTY keyboard). Yesterday I charged it and in the evening I turned it on and it was fully functional (including the online capabilities).
Today I went to turn it on. I press and hold the button down. the green light appears and stays stationary for about 5 seconds before the green light flashes 3 times and then the light turns off. Nothing happens on the screen, it just stays white. I tried it many times to turn on, including put it onto charge throughout the day and trying again.
I looked for a reset button but there is not a button there. There is though two little squares at the bottom of the kindle with a piece of metal on the middle. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the way to restart a Kindle 3 is to hold down the power button for 15 seconds. Have you tried that?


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes it's correct! ^^

''you can perform a hard reset by sliding and holding the power button for 15 seconds.''

This might be usefull:
http://www.greenm3.com/gdcblog/2010...-frozen-kindle-3-a-15-second-fix-to-hard.html

/smartmoss


----------

